# Capita super doa 2020?



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Rumoured to be out next year. 
I love the doa so excited for this. 
Anyone know any of the specs?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Theoretically just lighter with fancier materials. I'll see it here in about a week.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks dope, but I'm assuming lighter and fancier materials really just means it breaks even easier.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

My local shop let me browse the 2020 catalogue, I can confirm it will be out for 2020. Also the new DOA is pretty cool lookin. Like a refresh on last years top sheet.



EDIT-missed post above me...water is wet...


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

frankyfc said:


> Rumoured to be out next year.
> I love the doa so excited for this.
> Anyone know any of the specs?





Nivek said:


> Theoretically just lighter with fancier materials. I'll see it here in about a week.


Nice. Stiffer or same as original? 
I was wondering if they’d add Asym or a midbite equivalent. Sounds like just maybe a “faster base” or whatever and a higher price tag. 



coloradodirtbag said:


> Looks dope, but I'm assuming lighter and fancier materials really just means it breaks even easier.


Hope not. The Salomon assassin “classicks” I used to have seemed sturdy. 



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> My local shop let me browse the 2020 catalogue, I can confirm it will be out for 2020. Also the new DOA is pretty cool lookin. Like a refresh on last years top sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT-missed post above me...water is wet...


Oh nice. What does the super doa look like compared to the doa? Any info on the tech in the catalog?


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

frankyfc said:


> Oh nice. What does the super doa look like compared to the doa? Any info on the tech in the catalog?


Check my post, there's an attachment of the 2020 SuperDOA from the 2020 catalog.


----------



## jimbo1 (Jan 29, 2014)

There's also a better pic here:
https://whitelines.com/snowboard-ge...-introducing-new-snowboard-gear-20192020.html


----------



## alpengott (Mar 1, 2018)

https://issuu.com/armandverhoef/docs/capita_catalog_1920_2lo

There will be a DOA and a Superdoa.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

alpengott said:


> https://issuu.com/armandverhoef/docs/capita_catalog_1920_2lo
> 
> There will be a DOA and a Superdoa.


Nice. I’m pretty suspicious that the superdoa is just an excuse to slap a higher price tag on a doa. All that “new tech” sounds like industry jargon to me


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

I never get the hype over DOA.

To me, the Outsiders and Mercury are the most well rounded Capita boards. I am glad Capita decides to soften Mercury a touch more next year to make it more playful.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

Any idea on the pricing of the SuperDOA?


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

LALUNE said:


> I never get the hype over DOA.
> 
> To me, the Outsiders and Mercury are the most well rounded Capita boards. I am glad Capita decides to soften Mercury a touch more next year to make it more playful.


Haven’t ridden the Mercury I have to say but appeal to me of the doa is that it’s the most poppy board I’ve ridden. Not only that but the pop is the most “accessible” - I.e compared to the Rome mod which is poppy but you have to use muscle and really preload to access the pop. The doa you just snap a quick Ollie and the pop is there. 

Do you think with the improvements of the superdoa you’ll favour that over the mercury/outsiders now?


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Decade190 said:


> Haven’t ridden the Mercury I have to say but appeal to me of the doa is that it’s the most poppy board I’ve ridden. Not only that but the pop is the most “accessible” - I.e compared to the Rome mod which is poppy but you have to use muscle and really preload to access the pop. The doa you just snap a quick Ollie and the pop is there.
> 
> Do you think with the improvements of the superdoa you’ll favour that over the mercury/outsiders now?


Nope. Mercury will be my first pick for its pop and versatility, plus I really dig the minimalist graphic on it too.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Looks dope, but I'm assuming lighter and fancier materials really just means it breaks even easier.


Why do you say “even” easier? I thought their construction was solid. 



LALUNE said:


> Decade190 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven’t ridden the Mercury I have to say but appeal to me of the doa is that it’s the most poppy board I’ve ridden. Not only that but the pop is the most “accessible” - I.e compared to the Rome mod which is poppy but you have to use muscle and really preload to access the pop. The doa you just snap a quick Ollie and the pop is there.
> ...


What about a yes greats? How does that compare? Looks like no change next year so may pick up a greats this season in the sales instead of the superdoa


----------



## RossVader (May 19, 2015)

LALUNE said:


> I never get the hype over DOA.
> 
> To me, the Outsiders and Mercury are the most well rounded Capita boards. I am glad Capita decides to soften Mercury a touch more next year to make it more playful.


For me, the DOA is one of only a few wide and playful cambered boards on the market. (I WISH they made a mercury wide)


----------



## jimbo1 (Jan 29, 2014)

RossVader said:


> For me, the DOA is one of only a few wide and playful cambered boards on the market. (I WISH they made a mercury wide)


The Mercury is not that narrow, the 155 has a 25.5 waist vs 25.8 for the DOA wide for example.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

RossVader said:


> LALUNE said:
> 
> 
> > I never get the hype over DOA.
> ...





jimbo1 said:


> RossVader said:
> 
> 
> > For me, the DOA is one of only a few wide and playful cambered boards on the market. (I WISH they made a mercury wide)
> ...


Worth getting a wide at a 10US? Wondering if it’s a good idea to really get carving with no chance of boot outs.


----------



## Ayxzer (Feb 19, 2019)

It will be $650


----------

